

Ask HN: What algorithm is commonly used in Static Scope implementation - ejanus

I am currently trying to understand programming language design, and I am also reading source codes of a couple of languages. I would need help in understanding how Static Scope is implemented. Are there some popular algorithms out there I might need to go through? Any links? And if there is someone out there currently designing and implementing a language who won&#x27;t mind having a mentee (online)?
======
andrewchambers
Scoping is literally just a sequential list of associative lists to check in
order. Nothing more than that.

Its simple to implement as a stack of hash tables, pushing a new hash table
onto the stack when entering a scope, popping one off when you leave the
scope. declarations add entries into the hash table at the top of the stack.
Lookups traverse the stack top to bottom.

